# Stephylacocus aurea vaginal swab-prescribed antis- worried swab was contaminated



## MrsTab (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi there
I'm really stuck on what to do with my situation. I'm 14 weeks pregnant with twins.
I had low white blood cells in urine sample which didn't show infection so my GP ordered vaginal swab. I self administered the swab and it was quite awkward doing this in the surgery toilets so I think I probably touched skin on entry or exit.

The duty doctor called today to say there was high overgrowth of Stephylacocus aurea found and prescribed Flucloxacillin 500 for 7 days.
Other than the white blood cells I have had some itching at night but this is more round vulva not vagina.  Also discharge has been quite heavy and a creamy colour but no smell at all. I have had lower abdomen Pain and backache.

The duty doc said it won't hurt if I start on Flucloxacillin anyway even if it is a possibility that my swab was contaminated. I'm
Worried about this as I get sick and have thrush when using antis which starts a whole cycle of misery that I wouldn't want to contend with unless there is an infection and unless these tablets are absolutely safe for my babies.

Can you help me with your experience?
Thank you
Tania


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MrsTab 

You could ask for another swab to be done. With a speculum if concerned about contamination. 

I would be more worried about you having an infection and It going un treated. As that is more risky than treating u if uninflected if that makes sense. You could ask for thrush treatment now ready if you know that will happen. 

It is your choice. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## MrsTab (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Kaz
Thanks for replying, I was just logging on to update to say I decided to start trearment last night as I started itching again so figured there's deffo something going on down there. Especially with white blood cells in sample.

I'll go and get thrush treatment today.

Thanks again 
Tania xx


----------

